# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Trasvases >  Un poco de hemeroteca es muy sano

## Jonasino

Artículo sobre trasvases publicado en 1968

selection.pdf

Datos sobre el autor:



> El País 7 DIC 1998
> 
> Manuel Díaz-Marta Pinilla, ingeniero de caminos, ex diputado y ex senador socialista, falleció ayer en Madrid, en la residencia Virgen de la Luz, a los 79 años de edad.Díaz-Marta nació en Toledo el 22 de abril de 1909. Estudió el bachillerato en el Instituto Nacional de Toledo, e ingeniería, en Madrid, ampliando su formación en Suiza y Alemania. En 1931 se afilió al PSOE, dentro de la agrupación socialista de Mérida. A los 23 años participó en el primer equipo del Plan Badajoz, donde realizó la presa y los canales de Montijo. Su dedicación a la historia de la hidráulica se inició en el espíritu del Plan Nacional de Obras Hidráulicas redactado por el ingeniero Manuel Lorenzo Prado en 1933, siendo Indalecio Prieto ministro de Obras Públicas.
> 
> Herido en la guerra civil, se exilió en 1939 a México, de donde regresó a España en 1977. Durante esos años combinó la práctica profesional (abastecimiento de aguas de Acapulco, viaducto y nuevos muelles de Veracruz) con la enseñanza y como consultor hidráulico en las Naciones Unidas y en la Organización de Estados Americanos (OEA). Cuando desde el exilio conoció el Plan Badajoz, por su difusión internacional, publicó en México su obra Las obras hidráulicas en España (1969), para aclarar sus orígenes en los años treinta. La obra fue reeditada el pasado año (Doce Calles Ediciones). Entre sus publicaciones destaca también Cuatro obras hidráulicas antiguas, entre Ocaña y la vega de Aranjuez.
> 
> Tras su regreso a España, en 1977, fue diputado socialista por Toledo y senador en dos legislaturas, periodo que coincide con la oposición de Toledo al trasvase de las aguas de la cabecera del Tajo a la cuenca del Segura. También fue el primer candidato del PSOE a la alcaldía de Toledo en 1979. Díaz-Marta, que vivía en Madrid, será incinerado hoy en el cementerio de la localidad de Alcorcón.-

----------

NoRegistrado (08-mar-2015),Varanya (15-mar-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

Interesante artículo. Me quedo con el párrafo de la segunda columna de la primera página en el que dice que si Lorenzo Pardo hubiera conocido las ventajas de la explotación de los acuíferos (de los que habla mucho Turrión) y la desalinización, a lo mejor no hubiera proyectado el trasvase.
 También me gusta que adelanta el conflicto que se ha producido al desviar la mayor parte del agua limpia del Tajo y cambiarla por agua de alcantarilla.
 Igualmente es interesante cuando habla de que hay que tener prudencia para hacer una obra que puede causar un gran problema en la cuenca cedente llegando a afectar a Portugal.
 Finalmente, hay una cosa de la que todo el mundo hablaba y que creo que tiene un vicio oculto. Cuando se hablaba de trasvasar 1000Hm3, se usaban datos que necesariamente deben estar exagerados en cuanto al volumen de aportaciones del río. Éstas han bajado, está claro, pero no en la proporción en la que se habla. Máxime en unos años en los que los estudios de medición no me creo que fueran tan precisos. Si en el caso del Ebro en el 1995 y en el 2.000 fueron muy "bondadosos" por decirlo de forma amable, en los años 30 y los 60, los del Tajo no me cabe ninguna duda en que estuvieron manipulados o al menos exagerados.

 Saludos. Miguel.

----------

Varanya (15-mar-2015)

----------


## 016hnoor

gualmente es interesante cuando habla de que hay que tener prudencia para hacer una obra que puede causar un gran problema en la cuenca cedente llegando a afectar a Portugal.

----------

NoRegistrado (16-mar-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

> gualmente es interesante cuando habla de que hay que tener prudencia para hacer una obra que puede causar un gran problema en la cuenca cedente llegando a afectar a Portugal.


Bienvenido al foro.
Por cierto, ¿alguien sabe cual es el ambiente en Portugal respecto a los temas del Tajo?. No he oido mucho sobre esto pero comprendo que los problemas del TTS afectan principalmente al alto y medio Tajo pero no repercuten excesivamente ni en el bajo, ni en internacional y menos en el portugués.
Me gustaría conocer opiniones fundadas al respecto.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Influyen, pero ellos no se dan cuenta o no toman conciencia. El agua que no baja, es agua que no llega a Portugal.
 Buscando se encuentran cosas interesantes.
Este es el análisis de un extremeño que describe muy bien el manejo asqueroso y fuera de toda cordura ambiental del caudal del Tajo que hace Iberdola:



> El problema del Tajo en Portugal es que aunque se cumpla el convenio de Albufeira, éste es insuficiente para garantizar la funcionalidad del Tajo en Portugal, máxime en un año hidrológico seco como éste, al menos en el Tajo.
> Albufeira recoje salidas de Cedillo de 2.700 hm3 anuales. Para el periodo de 1 de enero a 31 de marzo, 350 hm3 (caudal medio de 45 m3/s, lo que corresponde a 27,2 hm3/semana), pero con la trampa de que se puede "bajar" hasta 7 hm3/semana. Es decir: Iberdrola puede turbinar por motivos de negocio 259 hm3 en una semana, y dejar 91 hm3 como caudal residual a soltar en el resto de semanas, es decir, 83 días, con lo que da un caudal circulante real en 92,2% del tiempo, de tan solo el 26% del volumen comprometido por Albufeira ... Lo que da un caudal medio de salida de España de 12,69 m3/s Eso el Tajo no lo resiste. Y es normal que se seque en Portugal.
> El Plan de cuenca del Tajo en España fija para salida de Cedillo (masa 1001020) unos caudales medios naturales de 263,6 m3/s; un Q básico de 34 m3/s, un percentil del 5% de 28,4, percentil del 15% de 40,4 m3/s, Q21 de 36,4 m3/s y Q25 de 36,9 m3/s. No hay datos hidrobiológicos.
> Notad que España está obligada como mínimo (COMO MÍNIMO) a dejar salir hacia Portugal un caudal de, en el peor de los casos, 28,4 m3/s, cuando por Albufeira deja salir sólo 12,69 m3/s. Menos de la mitad.
> Albufeira es nefasto para Portugal. Y para el Tajo.
> Un último dato. Hay que tener en cuenta que pese a ser un año seco en el Tajo (no ha habido ni un solo episodio de lluvias o nevadas intensas en Gredos o Gata, ni avenidas ni crecidas del Tiétar o Alagón, y tampoc en Portugal en el Zezere)), a día de hoy 9 de marzo los embalses del Tajo en Extremadura acumulan 4.000 hm3 (sin contar Tiétar ni Alagón); y están Alcántara y Valdecañas por encima del 80%.A Iberdrola no le interesa turbinar agua, porque el nuevo modelo de regulación eléctrico en España le permite obtener mucha más rentabilidad en otros sectores de producción.
> Que no haya agua en el Tajo en Portugal y sólo en Extremadura haya almacenados 4.000 hm3 demuestra que no existe una gestión del Tajo, sino una explotación absoluta del río en España, donde Portugal no importa nada. ¿No decía la DMA algo sobre los ríos internacionales? Aquí sólo manda el negocio.


https://www.facebook.com/ramon.torre...rtega?fref=ufi

 El río bajo Alcántara sufre períodos de cortes de agua, que ya es penoso. Si es que se le puede llamar río al Tajo ya.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

Varanya (18-mar-2015)

----------


## No Registrado

http://movimentoprotejo.blogspot.com...entais-em.html

----------


## NoRegistrado

> http://movimentoprotejo.blogspot.com...entais-em.html


Si a los españoles alcarreños, la pelele CHT y el gobierno no les hace ni caso, a los portugueses directamente hacen como que no existen.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## Jonasino

> El río bajo Alcántara sufre períodos de cortes de agua, que ya es penoso. Si es que se le puede llamar río al Tajo ya.
> 
> Saludos. Miguel.


Lamento discrepar de eso, Miguel, pero es una zona que voy a menudo desde hace muchos años.
El rio bajo Alcantara es el embalse de Cedillo en el tramo internacional del Tajo (precioso parque, por cierto)
La cola de Cedillo llega practicamente a Alcantara cuando el primero está lleno. Y Cedillo está lleno practicamente siempre:



Bueno, quizá en la semana 43 de 2013 pudo ocurrir lo que dices si Alcantara no turbinaba (lo comprobaré), pero, desde luego no es lo normal.

Teneis mucha información al respecto en otro hilo del foro llamado "Presa y embalse de Cedillo" y en especial en los post 32 a 35 de Cantarín y Los Terrines

----------


## NoRegistrado

Modifico la afirmación. Debajo de Cedillo.
Casi siempre se dice "bajo Alcántara" porque Cedillo ya tiene en bastante parte de su extensión una orilla en España y la otra en Portugal. Pero, para ser exactos es Cedillo.
Que tampoco mire nadie el mapa o se asome al puente para apreciar si el río lleva agua o no porque bajo Cedillo, ya en Portugal 100% hay otro embalse.
Siempre lo va a ver lleno aunque no corra agua.

 Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## Jonasino

Ok Miguel. Ahora si.Gracias

----------

